
Bitcoin's Cheap Energy Feast Is Ending - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2018-01-04/bitcoin-s-cheap-energy-feast-is-ending
======
sharemywin
wait so supply is going to get constrained? and if an eft gets on the
exchange? would that mean demand will shoot up and supply is getting
curtailed. wonder what that does to prices? econ 101 question.

